# Sticky  can somebody explain the codes for tags please?



## Tag-Fan

what does the WH mean on the tag watches? is it some sort of code? i have seen for example tag heuer, 6000 series, WH5114

also, how can i tell if my watch is full or mid size?


----------



## dmr33

I did this one a while back, so I'll have to go the quick route.

This post addresses only the post year 1992 code format... AA#### A third alpha was introduced somewhere around 2002 for the expanded line and new iterations of many of the series. This post does not address three alpha codes. (eg WAH1110)

1st Character = W= Analog or C= Chornograph

2nd Character = Series... H= 6000 A= Vinatge F1 series, D= Vintage 1500, E = Vintage 2000, , F= 4000, G= S/el Series, I=S/el Leather, K= 2k Classic, L= Kirium , M=2000 Sport Series, N= 2k Exclusive, =AH current F1 etc.... I know there a bunch of Classic Series that follow (Monaco, Carrera, Monza, etc) but those aren't in my recall anymore.

3rd Character (1st digit) = Movement 1= Qtz 2 = Automatic 3= Manual Wind 5 = Chronometer (there is a 7, but I think that's the new wheel chronos..)

4th Charcter (2nd digit) = Size 0= Magnum/Grande, 1 = Gents, 2=Midsize 3= Ladies, 4= Ladies Mini

5th Character (3rd digit) = Case base material 1= Stainless Steel, 2= Steel and Gold Plate, 3=All Gold Plated, 4 = Solid 18k, 5= Steel and Solid 18k

6th Character (4th digit) = Dial color No real standard across the models anymore.


NOTE: I did this all quickly from recall and I did review it once, so while I believe it is pretty accurate, it may not be complete.

The bracelets and straps had codes, but I was never really interested in those much.

Cheers,

David


----------



## dmr33

Oh yeah, that makes yours a full size, 6000 Analog Chronometer,... I 'll guess black dial (ok I cheated on the dial by checking my dealer catalog :rodekaart)

|> NICE WATCH and definitely a keeper. I'd like to have one, but still searching.

Cheers,

David


----------



## Eeeb

David, great info!! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## enricodepaoli

David,

amazingly helpful info ! Thanks so much.

Enrico


----------



## enricodepaoli

by the way , David... do those older xxx.xxx codes have any meaning ?

thanks again,

Enrico


----------



## dmr33

Enrico,

I've never come across anything in the TAG catalogs or on line that deciphers the old 6 digit, ###.### codes. However, over the years I have found the last two digits denote the size/gender

06 = Full Size and sometimes over size
13 = Mid Size

About 90% of the time:

15 = Unisex
08 = Ladies regular

Maybe someone has come across a key somewhere on the internet and will share it.

When they changed the model numbers to AA1234 format it really simplified it so it was easier for me to memorize most.

Hope that was of some help.

Cheers,

David



enricodepaoli said:


> by the way , David... do those older xxx.xxx codes have any meaning ?
> 
> thanks again,
> 
> Enrico


----------



## enricodepaoli

thanks again, David. This is probably the most valuable TAG info I've seen !

by the way, do you happen to know if the S/EL Leather with the solid gold bezel was also available in full size... or mid size only ? (sorry for leading one question to the other...)

kindest regards,

Enrico


----------



## Mychronos

dmr33 said:


> I did this one a while back, so I'll have to go the quick route.
> 
> One the post year 1992 code format... AA#### A third alpha was introduced somewhere around 2002 for the expanded line and new iterations of many of the series.
> 
> 1st Character = W= Analog or C= Chornograph
> 
> 2nd Character = Series... H= 6000 A= Vinatge F1 series, D= Vintage 1500, E = Vintage 2000, , F= 4000, G= S/el Series, I=S/el Leather, K= 2k Classic, L= Kirium , M=2000 Sport Series, N= 2k Exclusive, =AH current F1 etc.... I know there a bunch of Classic Series that follow (Monaco, Carrera, Monza, etc) but those aren't in my recall anymore.
> 
> 3rd Character (1st digit) = Movement 1= Qtz 2 = Automatic 5 = Chronometer (there is a 7, but I think that's the new wheel chronos..)
> 
> 4th Charcter (2nd digit) = Size 0= Magnum/Grande, 1 = Gents, 2=Midsize 3= Ladies, 4= Ladies Mini
> 
> 5th Character (3rd digit) = Case base material 1= Stainless Steel, 2= Steel and Gold Plate, 4 = Solid 18k, 5= Steel and Solid 18k
> 
> 6th Character (4th digit) = Dial color No real standard across the models anymore.
> 
> NOTE: I did this all quickly from recall and I did review it once, so while I believe it is pretty accurate, it may not be complete.
> 
> The bracelets and straps had codes, but I was never really interested in those much.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> David


WOW,,your absolutely a REAL tag Team David,,Im surprise on your research and Tag experience,,This is a great info for rookie like me..


----------



## dmr33

Yes! The S/el Leather Series came in Gents, Mid, and Ladies. They came in all steel or steel with SOLID 18k Gold Bezel Insert and Deployment Clasp TAG Insignia.

Gents and Men's came in both ETA Quartz (955.112) and Automatic (ETA 2892) movements.

Here's a pic of a Full Size, 18kt Components, Automatic Movement, White Dial on a new S/el Leather Blue Deployment strap.









*Solid 18kt Gold Bezel Insert.*
​








*SOLID 18kt Gold TAG Insignia
*​
Cheers,

David

Hoorah.. my first contributions to a sticky!!



enricodepaoli said:


> thanks again, David. This is probably the most valuable TAG info I've seen !
> 
> by the way, do you happen to know if the S/EL Leather with the solid gold bezel was also available in full size... or mid size only ? (sorry for leading one question to the other...)
> 
> kindest regards,
> 
> Enrico


----------



## boatdrinks

David, love the watch you posted and saw it on your listings. Absolutely gorgeous. Will make offer on Ebay.


----------



## Vigilant

This is amazing! I just joined this forum to find out some information on my TAG, my only TAG, which is a very special gift and lo & behold these pictures are MY watch. Thank You. So now I know what I have. What I would like to know is:
1. Where can I get it repaired. It stops running after several minutes to an
hour or so
2. The luminescent material in the markers and the second hand have worn
away or is missing. I hope this can be replaced.
3. What was the manufacturer's suggested retail & what is the current
value?

I hope the included picture come out. Thanks very much!!!


----------



## Vigilant

Ok. Would someone kindly explain how those beautiful pictures get posted in the way that dmr33 did. Mine was quite small. Thanks


----------



## Eeeb

check the photography forum.... they have a thread on how to do it.


----------



## BBJWatchMan

Vigilant said:


> This is amazing! I just joined this forum to find out some information on my TAG, my only TAG, which is a very special gift and lo & behold these pictures are MY watch. Thank You. So now I know what I have. What I would like to know is:
> 1. Where can I get it repaired. It stops running after several minutes to an
> hour or so
> 2. The luminescent material in the markers and the second hand have worn
> away or is missing. I hope this can be replaced.
> 3. What was the manufacturer's suggested retail & what is the current
> value?
> 
> I hope the included picture come out. Thanks very much!!!


1. Any Tag Heuer AD should be able to have the watch serviced for you, or maybe you have a watch service center in your area with watchmakers who are authorized to work on your watch as well? If it's only lasting an hour at the most before stopping, hopefully it's just been a while since it's last overhaul. Do you manually wind the movement to get it jumpstarted before you put it on, or just shake it in your hand to get it ticking?

2. While your watch is in having its movement serviced, they can absolutely get you new hands as well. You could have them simply apply luminescence to the hands as they are, but it really won't be as bright as new hands with Tag's superluminova on them. Well worth the minor extra cost.

3. $1695, I believe. Value? However much you can get someone to pay for it.


----------



## Vigilant

Fantastic advice. Thanks. If anyone knows a reputable AD with super experience refurbishing TAG Heuer brands in the Chicago area, I would be much obliged.


----------



## The Big Bad

The attached .pdf is from a recent product catalog and explains the current codes.


----------



## enricodepaoli

thanks !!


----------



## NewToTag

The Big Bad said:


> The attached .pdf is from a recent product catalog and explains the current codes.


Thanks!


----------



## dmr33

Nice reference. Thank you.

Now the ultimate find would be the same type of reference for the pre 1991-92 model numbers in the 111.111 format. I say we all make a joint effort to find one.

What say you?

D


----------



## dremeber

Thx for the information about the the codes.
But under the head code another code is placed but I can't figure out what it means. Any help would be very much appreciated.

I'm having an INDY500 from 2004.
So the head coding is CAC111A and on the bracelet itself I have the code BA0850-0.
But under the head code I also have the code JE5270. And I like to know what this code means.

Any help very much appreciated.

Thx,
Dremeber


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

dremeber said:


> Thx for the information about the the codes.
> But under the head code another code is placed but I can't figure out what it means. Any help would be very much appreciated.
> 
> I'm having an INDY500 from 2004.
> So the head coding is CAC111A and on the bracelet itself I have the code BA0850-0.
> But under the head code I also have the code JE5270. And I like to know what this code means.
> 
> Any help very much appreciated.
> 
> Thx,
> Dremeber


That is the serial number that is unique to your watch.

The others are model numbers for the case and bracelet.


----------



## Jackdawbob

No progress on the older codes then? I have a 929.213G on the back of mine, so I can work out that it is mid-size thanks to David at least!

I'd love to know more about this watch as I got it history free. Is there a website anywhere with more information?


----------



## Gav

My Tag has the xxx-xxx numbers and the second is *P*3xxx1
It has a Solid Gold Crown and Bezel
I am still no closer to its Identity o|
Somebody did say they thought it may be an early Aquaracer


----------



## Mangi1

I found this .pdf doc explaining Tag Heuer codes.


----------



## Eeeb

Thanks mate!


----------



## szilva

Hi ,Im new here and I need some Help:
I would like to buy one Tag Heuer Formula 1 Lady Diamond Watch from ebay.
The Nummber is: WAC1214.VK7915 the first /WAC1214 I now what does it means but I didnt findt the meaning VK7915 Could you help me Somebody ?
-sorry for my bad english-;-)
ebay:http://cgi.ebay.de/Mint-Tag-Heuer-F...hren?hash=item4cea3d563c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Is it real?


----------



## Boost868

Hi guys, just want to check with you, my Link Automatic chronograph codes is CJF2114 VCxxxx, but from the Tag heuer website show CJF2114 BAxxxx, all started with "BA" instead of "VC" does it mean my watch is a fake one? please help. Thx


----------



## jbbarker

dmr33 said:


> Nice reference. Thank you.
> 
> Now the ultimate find would be the same type of reference for the pre 1991-92 model numbers in the 111.111 format. I say we all make a joint effort to find one.
> 
> What say you?
> 
> D


Did a 111.111 reference ever surface?
Thanks for your resourcefulness.


----------



## itzfry

Here's a question. Me and a Friend have the same watch - a WJ1114 Link watch. The back of his case has WJ1114-0 and mine just has WJ1114. Do we know what the '-0' represents? 

Thanks...

John


----------



## c7aea

itzfry said:


> Here's a question. Me and a Friend have the same watch - a WJ1114 Link watch. The back of his case has WJ1114-0 and mine just has WJ1114. Do we know what the '-0' represents?
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> John


does it have to do with the type of clasp used? Does the 0 represent a pushbutton type clasp?


----------



## itzfry

Don't think so, I found this model specifically online with the -0 and their clasp type was " Tri-fold, Sport style, with security flip-lock." I have the same on the non-0 model. Not quite sure that they would represent the orginial clasp on the case back. I do know that this model is now discontinued and he felt that he bought the last year's edition. Perhaps the -0 means it was made in the last year they made the WJ1114? Any other ideas?


----------



## itzfry

So,

Does anyone have an idea why some models are suffixed with an "-0" on the case back? It appears that one of the early posts mention it and I am seeing other models having this suffix and some of the same models with out it.

It is not mentioned on any of the posts.

Thanks!


----------



## TAGphi

it's their code for cases with newer bracelets


----------



## lead_spartan

dmr33 said:


> Nice reference. Thank you.
> 
> Now the ultimate find would be the same type of reference for the pre 1991-92 model numbers in the 111.111 format. I say we all make a joint effort to find one.
> 
> What say you?
> 
> D


What if we contact the company itself? :think: i hope they'd accommodate us.

BTW, am new here. found this forum while trying to find answers myself, and already i have learned a lot. still, like to all of you, the x11.111 format remains an enigma. I own a watch that says S87.806 and might be, as I am not certain, an SEL. It was given to me and the previous owner didn't know as well what it meant.

I am looking at another watch that says WH5111 - K1. I now know, thanks to all of you, what the first six digits mean, but the 'K' and '1' marks still elude me. Pls help!!!


----------



## dreamboat10

Eeeb, David and all others involved in this thread, sorry to bring up an older thread but still looking for info on the older codes xxx.xxx format, 

My observations can only relate to the 1000 series but may be the same for other models.

See the attached pic of a catalogue scan taken from "onthedash", vintage heuer enthusiasts site with great info.

With regards to the 1000 series, 

Example - the X determines dial colour as follows - 

980.X13 - 

0 - Black Dial
1 - Luminescant Dial
6 - Blue Dial 
9 - Red Dial

the X determines

980.0XX - the X denotes man/ladies version

06, 13, 20, 21, 26, 31 - Mans version

08, 15, 18, 25 - Ladies version

These last two digits also relate to the case, whether its two-tone, black pvd or plain stainless steel.

Also something i cant work out is the addition of a letter at the end as follows - 

XXX.XXXB, XXX.XXXN or XXX.XXXL, think its size but dont know specifically.

Again, i have a hunch these codes may well be specific to models and may have a different meaning across the board?????.o|

Hope it helps a little in solving the puzzle. 

All the best, 

James.


----------



## enricodepaoli

if that is all correct, it is the farthest we have gotten so far on that subject !


----------



## MIDURIX

think ive worked out that a 7 means a white dial and a 13 at the end is a mens strap and a 06 at the end is a bracelet


----------



## too solid

dmr33 said:


> I did this one a while back, so I'll have to go the quick route.
> 
> This post addresses only the post year 1992 code format... AA#### A third alpha was introduced somewhere around 2002 for the expanded line and new iterations of many of the series. This post does not address three alpha codes. (eg WAH1110)
> 
> 1st Character = W= Analog or C= Chornograph
> 
> 2nd Character = Series... H= 6000 A= Vinatge F1 series, D= Vintage 1500, E = Vintage 2000, , F= 4000, G= S/el Series, I=S/el Leather, K= 2k Classic, L= Kirium , M=2000 Sport Series, N= 2k Exclusive, =AH current F1 etc.... I know there a bunch of Classic Series that follow (Monaco, Carrera, Monza, etc) but those aren't in my recall anymore.
> 
> 3rd Character (1st digit) = Movement 1= Qtz 2 = Automatic 3= Manual Wind 5 = Chronometer (there is a 7, but I think that's the new wheel chronos..)
> 
> 4th Charcter (2nd digit) = Size 0= Magnum/Grande, 1 = Gents, 2=Midsize 3= Ladies, 4= Ladies Mini
> 
> 5th Character (3rd digit) = Case base material 1= Stainless Steel, 2= Steel and Gold Plate, 3=All Gold Plated, 4 = Solid 18k, 5= Steel and Solid 18k
> 
> 6th Character (4th digit) = Dial color No real standard across the models anymore.
> 
> NOTE: I did this all quickly from recall and I did review it once, so while I believe it is pretty accurate, it may not be complete.
> 
> The bracelets and straps had codes, but I was never really interested in those much.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> David


Great to know! Thanks buddy!


----------



## MattCrane

Thread resurrection again but this seems more relevant than me posting up a new thread. 

I'm currently looking at buying a WV211B.BA0787, that is, the one with bracelet and 'batons' instead of numbers. However I've seen several for sale which are stated as BA0787 but have numbers at 12, 2, 4, 6, 8 and 10. Is this correct or do people have the wrong model, or is there some other means of differentiating between the two types? (I think I've also seen an FC2602, which I'd guess is the same watch but on leather.)


----------



## ooral

Really informative, thanks to all who have posted the information!

Explains the number on my Formula 1, and points me in the direction for the Kirium I would like!

:-!


----------



## MickDaid

Curious.... WAP1110. I can't seem to find what the P or AP represents. Any ideas? 
Many thanks!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

MickDaid said:


> Curious.... WAP1110. I can't seem to find what the P or AP represents. Any ideas?
> Many thanks!


I don't think it has any significance other than it differentiates it from the preceding model.


----------



## MickDaid

Thanks!


----------



## enricodepaoli

MickDaid said:


> Curious.... WAP1110. I can't seem to find what the P or AP represents. Any ideas?
> Many thanks!


As you seem to have noticed, W is for WATCH, C is for CHRONO. the next one or two letters represent the series : Carrera, Monaco, Aquaracer, etc. It used to be two letters and four numbers. Now it's three letters and four numbers. The first letter is, as I said, Watch or Chrono. The next represent the series. The first number is the movement, the next is the size. The third is the finish (stainless steel, gold plated, solid gold, etc..), the last number is any variation the model may have.


----------



## enricodepaoli

MickDaid said:


> Curious.... WAP1110. I can't seem to find what the P or AP represents. Any ideas?
> Many thanks!


As you seem to have noticed, W is for WATCH, C is for CHRONO. the next one or two letters represent the series : Carrera, Monaco, Aquaracer, etc. It used to be two letters and four numbers. Now it's three letters and four numbers. The first letter is, as I said, Watch or Chrono. The next represent the series. The first number is the movement, the next is the size. The third is the finish (stainless steel, gold plated, solid gold, etc..), the last number is any variation the model may have.


----------



## MickDaid

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## timenut

I would like to revisit the topic of suffixes at the end of the model no. (e.g. -0 or -1)

Could this suffixes also give an indication to the age of the watch? i.e. watches with -1 newer than -0, and -0 newer than no suffix

I have come across watches of the same model and same bracelet / strap but one has a suffix and one doesn't, e.g. CL1110-1 vs. CL1110


----------



## ozsamurai

Newbie here trying to figure out my watch in order to buy a new crown
S95.713K

so I can summise 7 is the cream dial 13 is the boy's size or (mid size)

My S/EL is two tone SS/G I have seen another gold model same size face color and function S94.013, to me that locks in the 13 as size, rather than the last letter.

another piece?

Anyway if anyone can tell me which crown to use for this it would be appreciated, looking at 
TAG Heuer Gold Plate Crown No. 113 WatchPart.co.uk - Quality Supply Of All Watch Parts
no older numbers there..

Example - the X determines dial colour as follows -

980.X13 -

0 - Black Dial
1 - Luminescant Dial
6 - Blue Dial 
9 - Red Dial

the X determines

980.0XX - the X denotes man/ladies version

06, 13, 20, 21, 26, 31 - Mans version

08, 15, 18, 25 - Ladies version

These last two digits also relate to the case, whether its two-tone, black pvd or plain stainless steel.

Also something i cant work out is the addition of a letter at the end as follows -

XXX.XXXB, XXX.XXXN or XXX.XXXL, think its size but dont know specifically.


----------



## ozsamurai

SEL Professional 200 Series Code

I went a bit nuts today (bored) and think I have cracked at least most of this one

*XXX*.XXX(M) (-1)
S90= Chrome/SS plated
S99= Stainless Steel
S95= Stainless Steel & Gold Plating (2 tone)
S94= Gold Plated

S being for SEL

XXX.X*XX*(M,K)(-1)
?13= Boys Size (Mid Size)
?15= Ladies Size (also found 08)
?06= Mens Size

I still am working on the first digit in the second set of 3... so far
XXX.*X*XX(M,M/E,K) (-1)
0 or 7 = Ivory Facia
2 = Grey
3 = Black
8 = White

XXX.XXX*(M,M/E,K) (-1)*

so far, M (those with M at the end only have a single line reading 200 Meters on the face, not Professional 200 Meters as those without). From pics its likely the movement identifier







M/E, K or even -1, is the next challenge, it's almost as fun as the DaVinci Code....

Oz


----------



## enricodepaoli

This is one of the most important threads we have. Nice to see the older code format being organized here as well.


----------



## InfernoOrangeSS

Sorry for being such a newbie to this area. I have tried to look it up myself, and even downloaded the outline for the codes, but mine still seems to be a mystery to me. If anyone can explain, I would be most appreciative.

CJF211A-RBM8332

I understand this much:
C as Chronograph
JF as Link-Fixed Bezel.
2 as Automatic
1 as Men's
1 as Steel
Here I run into a problem. I don't know what the rest means.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PJS

On steel bracelet your ref should read CJF211A.BA0594 with the BA0594 referring to the bracelet think that the RBM8332 you refer to is your individual watch serial number not the ref code.

The last character before the .BA0594 refers to the dial for your watch A means black dial on Day/Date model whereas B is white dial Day/Date model and 0 is black dial date model.

Hope this helps
Cheers
Paul



InfernoOrangeSS said:


> Sorry for being such a newbie to this area. I have tried to look it up myself, and even downloaded the outline for the codes, but mine still seems to be a mystery to me. If anyone can explain, I would be most appreciative.
> 
> CJF211A-RBM8332
> 
> I understand this much:
> C as Chronograph
> JF as Link-Fixed Bezel.
> 2 as Automatic
> 1 as Men's
> 1 as Steel
> Here I run into a problem. I don't know what the rest means.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## InfernoOrangeSS

PJS said:


> On steel bracelet your ref should read CJF211A.BA0594 with the BA0594 referring to the bracelet think that the RBM8332 you refer to is your individual watch serial number not the ref code.
> 
> The last character before the .BA0594 refers to the dial for your watch A means black dial on Day/Date model whereas B is white dial Day/Date model and 0 is black dial date model.
> 
> Hope this helps
> Cheers
> Paul


You helped me out immensely! I am very new to Tags, and did not know there was a number on the bracelet at all. Thank you for your timely help!


----------



## gymrat2005

I wonder if there is any info on my chrono. The first part was decipherable thanks to the PDF posted earlier, but my number is a bit different. 

CV2010 i get, but mine is CV2010-3 under that is ERQ8230, and i cannot find a thing on it.

Ideas?


----------



## ironron

Hi new member here.just bought a second hand tagheur for my son ..for xmas.
its automatic & has the serial number or code of ..WF2110-k.. Automatic 4000.
Anyone know how old it would be
many thanks .


----------



## enricodepaoli

hi and welcome to the forum. Good taste for your son! This 4000 series should be from around the mid-90s. There is a thread HERE for older TAG HEUER catalogs where you should find more info about your watch. Best !



ironron said:


> Hi new member here.just bought a second hand tagheur for my son ..for xmas.
> its automatic & has the serial number or code of ..WF2110-k.. Automatic 4000.
> Anyone know how old it would be
> many thanks .


----------



## Lemper

ironron said:


> Hi new member here.just bought a second hand tagheur for my son ..for xmas.
> its automatic & has the serial number or code of ..WF2110-k.. Automatic 4000.
> Anyone know how old it would be
> many thanks .


Wow, lucky son!


----------



## Uber

Quick question - just acquired a nice 159.006 (white faced GMT loosely a 1500) .... most of the ones I have seen for sale have 159.006*/1*.... what does the "/1" denote? I thought it was bracelet at first - but according to what I have seen that is not the case.... mine is just the simple code 159.006 (I love the watch btw;-))










here is mine:


----------



## Deli

Same types. But the bezel / case / back aren't interchangeables from a "/1" to a regular.

Edit: the real name for your watch is "Specialist Series - 1500 GMT".


----------



## dmr33

Deli said:


> Same types. But the bezel / case / back aren't interchangeables from a "/1" to a regular.
> 
> Edit: the real name for your watch is "Specialist Series - 1500 GMT".


Happy to chime in here.

The 1991 TAG Heuer Dealer Catalog and Price List refers to this watch as Specialist - GMT. I have never seen the terms 1500 and GMT used together in any TAG literature.

The case & most of the dial design are virtually identical to the 1500 Oversize, though.

Cheers,

David


----------



## Deli

Hello David,



dmr33 said:


> Happy to chime in here.
> 
> The 1991 TAG Heuer Dealer Catalog and Price List refers to this watch as Specialist - GMT. I have never seen the terms 1500 and GMT used together in any TAG literature.
> 
> The case & most of the dial design are virtually identical to the 1500 Oversize, though.


I don't know what the 1991 catalog said, but my 2014 Tag extranet says so ;-)


----------



## taylor2000

I'm also curious about the model numbers that end in a hyphen. I have a Tag Carrera WAR211a-0. I've seen pictures of other watches that are WAR 211b-2. I know the a and b represent black and grey faces. I can't figure out what the hypen represents. Any ideas?



timenut said:


> I would like to revisit the topic of suffixes at the end of the model no. (e.g. -0 or -1)
> 
> Could this suffixes also give an indication to the age of the watch? i.e. watches with -1 newer than -0, and -0 newer than no suffix
> 
> I have come across watches of the same model and same bracelet / strap but one has a suffix and one doesn't, e.g. CL1110-1 vs. CL1110


----------



## MSPORTBMW

Great Post.....But now im worried about mine. I have a F1 Chrono CAC1112 with the red face. But my serial starts with CQ####
There seems to be no reference to the second letter being "Q" which is on mine.
Does anyone else have a F1 chrono CAC1112 with a Q as the 2nd letter?

Regards


----------



## Orange_GT3

MSPORTBMW said:


> Great Post.....But now im worried about mine. I have a F1 Chrono CAC1112 with the red face. But my serial starts with CQ####
> There seems to be no reference to the second letter being "Q" which is on mine.
> Does anyone else have a F1 chrono CAC1112 with a Q as the 2nd letter?
> 
> Regards


The serial number does not relate to the reference code. It is competely unique.


----------



## Orange_GT3

enricodepaoli said:


> As you seem to have noticed, W is for WATCH, C is for CHRONO. the next one or two letters represent the series : Carrera, Monaco, Aquaracer, etc. It used to be two letters and four numbers. Now it's three letters and four numbers. The first letter is, as I said, Watch or Chrono. The next represent the series. The first number is the movement, the next is the size. The third is the finish (stainless steel, gold plated, solid gold, etc..), the last number is any variation the model may have.


Indeed. V = Carrera as per the PDF posted up-thread, but 'AR' and 'AS' also seem to be used for Carrera too.

I have recently worked out that '8' represents a titanium case and '9' represents carbon matrix composite for the 3rd digit after the letters.

I can't understand the use of '0', 'A' and 'B' for the size, when they are all used for 43mm diameter watches except for the new Heuer 01 which uses 'A' and is 45mm. Where's the freaking logic people??? lol!

Otherwise, 'C' seems to be 45mm diameter.


----------



## Orange_GT3

taylor2000 said:


> I'm also curious about the model numbers that end in a hyphen. I have a Tag Carrera WAR211a-0. I've seen pictures of other watches that are WAR 211b-2. I know the a and b represent black and grey faces. I can't figure out what the hypen represents. Any ideas?


My guess is that number after the hypen, if it exists, is the production run.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Orange_GT3 said:


> My guess is that number after the hypen, if it exists, is the production run.


Or it could be a small variation of the same model.


----------



## nospamprl

Great post. What puzzles me is that this system seems to yield very few combinations and a single reference may apply to many different models.

For example, any F1, chrono, quartz, stainless steel, gents, with a black dial should bear the same reference number even though they may be different watches.

For me this is more like a family/subfamily indication than a unique reference number.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Pgodin

Yes great post. I'm confused too...And reading previous post confuses me even more haha

My understanding for 2000 Series was number after hyphen (-0, -1, -2) was used to identify a different dial color from its original color. For example a CK1112-0 was a watch produced with a blue dial (CK1112) then dial got replaced for a black one (dial from a CK1110) 

Also based on my understanding, -R meant repaired, -R-1 meant repaired once, -R-2 meant repaired twice...

Finally I though all number or/and letter added on back case were based on watchmaker professional ethics behavior. Some modification are written down by watchmaker, some not. 

I may also be totally wrong... but logic behind my understanding allows me, when it's illogical or when I don't understand, to blame it all on the watchmaker professional ethic haha


----------



## Orange_GT3

nospamprl said:


> Great post. What puzzles me is that this system seems to yield very few combinations and a single reference may apply to many different models.
> 
> For example, any F1, chrono, quartz, stainless steel, gents, with a black dial should bear the same reference number even though they may be different watches.
> 
> For me this is more like a family/subfamily indication than a unique reference number.
> 
> Just my two cents.


The 4th number is the unique reference, so in your example you would have CAC111*X*, where *X* could be 0-9 for 10 different models.


----------



## Orange_GT3

gymrat2005 said:


> I wonder if there is any info on my chrono. The first part was decipherable thanks to the PDF posted earlier, but my number is a bit different.
> 
> CV2010 i get, but mine is CV2010-3 under that is *ERQ8230*, and i cannot find a thing on it.
> 
> Ideas?


The bolded text, above, is your unique serial number and is not part of the reference.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Orange_GT3 said:


> Indeed. V = Carrera as per the PDF posted up-thread, but 'AR' and 'AS' also seem to be used for Carrera too.
> 
> I have recently worked out that '8' represents a titanium case and '9' represents carbon matrix composite for the 3rd digit after the letters.
> 
> I can't understand the use of '0', 'A' and 'B' for the size, when they are all used for 43mm diameter watches except for the new Heuer 01 which uses 'A' and is 45mm. Where's the freaking logic people??? lol!
> 
> Otherwise, 'C' seems to be 45mm diameter.


I can add that a '7' in the first number position, for movement, represents the electro-mechanical Calibre S.


----------



## Orange_GT3

I've updated the PDF that was posted earlier on in this thread with the additional information in my posts. See attached.


----------



## squisito

It posted twice for some reason so I edited this one, original reply is below


----------



## squisito

Mystery of the hyphen after model number comes to an end, stumbled upon it while reading an article on the new HEUER 01 movement.

"The TAG Heuer Calibre Heuer-01 is a development of the Calibre 1887. We know that TAG Heuer has continued to evolve and improve the 1887 since it's launch in 2010, and we're now on the 4th generation of the Carrera 1887 (denoted by the "-4" suffix on the model reference). The key dimensions of the movement are unchanged (still 39 jewels; still 50 hours power reserve), but we do have some cosmetic changes, such as the Red column wheel, a new skeleton weight and chronograph bridge."

Here is the article for anyone interested:
http://www.calibre11.com/first-look-2015-tag-heuer-carrera-heuer-01/


----------



## Putin on the Wrist

dmr33 said:


> Happy to chime in here.
> 
> The 1991 TAG Heuer Dealer Catalog and Price List refers to this watch as Specialist - GMT. I have never seen the terms 1500 and GMT used together in any TAG literature.
> 
> The case & most of the dial design are virtually identical to the 1500 Oversize, though.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> David


Here you go. b-)


----------



## imagwai

Putin on the Wrist said:


> Here you go. b-)
> View attachment 14885913


Only 6 years too late!


----------



## Jftman

I can add info about format xxx.xxx
Some of the numbers in some of the places make the price of the watch GROW

Much about the num.ber-s on this website re 2000 series. Still good for if you want to check on a birth year Watch as a gift or for yourself.









HISTORY: Heuer/TAG Heuer 2000 Series (1982-2004)


It seems to me that one could quite convincingly argue that the 2000 Series launched in 1982 is the 'quintessential' TAG Heuer timepiece. ...




tagheuerenthusiast.blogspot.com


----------

